# Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM



## Helge129 (7. Januar 2012)

*Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

Hallöle,
Ich bin dabei mir einen gaming PC zusammenzustellen, und wollte den mit Wakü ausstatten für Graka, Prozessor und eventuell RAM. Ich kenn mich was Wasserkühlung angeht aber nicht aus. Der PC ist keine reiner Gaming-PC, ich bin nebenbei Hobby-Spiele Entwickler.
Mein System sieht bis jetzt so aus, ohne Peripherie:

Cooler Master HAF-X
be quiet! Dark Power Po P8 1200W
Intel Core i7-3930K
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
PoV GeForce GTX590 BEAST Watercooled
G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1866 Quad-Kit
Kingston HyperX SSD 120GB
3x Cooler Master MegaFlow 200 Red LED Silent Fan
Kommt auf etwa 2400€

Dazu bekomm ich ne 2TB Festplatte von nem Kumpel. DVD Laufwerk hab ich bereits.

Zusätlich noch:
ASUS VG278H
Razer Orochi
Razer Nostromo Gaming Keypad
 Razor BlackWidow
Logitech Z506
                                                    Corsair Vengeance 1500 7.1 USB
Macht 902€,

 Ich bin am überlegen für 425€ aufpreis noch ein Wacom Intuos4 L Tablett dazu zu tun, was daraus 1326€ aufpreis macht.


Ich hab vor Grafikkarte so wie Prozessor zu übertakten, sollte aber dennnoch möglichst leise seien. Reservoir kann von mir aus gerne extern seien. Dazu ist der PC auf Rot-Schwarz ausgelegt, und die Wakü sollte dazu transparente Schläuche benutzen. Dazu kommt noch eine rote Kathode und UV-Empfindliche Kühlflüssigkeit. Ich wohne in Spanien, falls das wichtig ist. Ich hab 5900€ zur Verfügung, ca 2400€ davon sind im PC bereits eingeplant dazu 1330€, also noch 2170€ .

Ich hab mal eine Wakü auf Basis des GPU/CPU Performance-OC Beispiels zusammengestellt:

Block für Graka ist bereits auf der GPU die ich kaufe montiert.
Aquacomputer cuplex kryos HF
Watercool MO-RA3 9x120 Pro
Watercool MO-RA3 Blende Rhombus
9x Skythe Slip Stream (1200rpm)
3x Y-Kabel 3Pin auf 4x3Pin
2x Schnellverschluss CPC 7,9mm Stecker
2x Schnellverschluss CPC 7,9mm Kupplung
Laing DDC-1RT 12V
EK-DDC X-Top V2
ATX Überbrückungsstecker
Phobya Balancer 150 Black Nickel
2x                                                                  Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 11/8mm (5/16"ID) Clear 3,3m
8x 11/8 Anschraubtülle G1/4 gerändelt
2x 11/8 Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar gerändelt G1/4
Preis der Wakü: ca 480€


----------



## <BaSh> (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für neuen gaming PC.*

Bitte einmal durchlesen und deinen Beitrag editieren.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-richtig-bitte-erst-lesen-dann-schreiben.html


----------



## Helge129 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für neuen gaming PC.*

Erledigt, ich hoff es passt so.


----------



## Stoeppsel (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

Überleg Dir noch einmal, ob Du eine "problematische" 850,-Eur teure Grafikkarte einbauen möchtest.
Die 590er Serie von Nvidia kann man durch die "unproblematischere" 6990 ersetzen (in hohen Auflösungen auch schneller) oder
lieber gleich auf die viel sparsamere schnellste Single Core Grafikkarte die AMD 7970 setzen (evtl. sogar als Crossfire?).
Letztere kostet nur um die 500,- Eur + ca. 90 Eur für einen Wasserkühler und dürfte im Standardtakt in den meisten Spielen mind. genauso schnell sein.
Die 590er lässt sich nur mit dem hohem Risiko eines Defekts "etwas" übertakten (365W + X sind für diese Karte oft zuviel) ...


----------



## Helge129 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

Ich hab fast nur schlechte erfahrungen mit ATI Grafik-Karten gemacht, und bisher keine schlechten mit nVidia karten. Das vertrauen zu ATI ist weg^^

Graka übertakten hab ich später vor, wenn die 590er eines Tages nicht mehr reicht.


----------



## seventyseven (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

ATI gibts nicht mehr heißt jetzt AMD Radeon

Für was überhaupt so teure Hardware ? Wenn das Ding nur zum Zocken ist ist das reine Geldverschwendung.


----------



## Malkolm (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

Ich würde zusätzlich empfehlen deinen Hardware-Dealer zu wechseln. 3280€ für die aufgezählten Komponenten sind gut 800€ mehr als du bei Mindfactory, Alternate und Co. bezahlen würdest.

Dazu kommt, dass die Hardware-Zusammenstellung kein Gaming-PC ist, sondern eher eine Grafik-Workstation. Sockel 1155 SBs sind in Sachen Spieleleistung gleichwertig oder gar schneller, dazu auch noch besser übertaktbar, kosten aber nur den Bruchteil eines 2011er Systems. Die GTX 590 ist, wie bereits angesprochen, in der Tat keine gute Karte. Die Mehrleistung zur GTX 580 rechtfertigt nicht den Preisaufschlag von nahezu 100%. Zumal steht die nächste Generation schon in den Startlöchern, ein Kepler Release erfolgt wohl relativ bald.

Die WaKü Zusammenstellung ist dagegen sehr solide, kann man so kaufen.


----------



## Helge129 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

Das ist der Preis von Alternate. Ich spiele nicht nur, ich entwickle Spiele, bzw mods, nebenbei und arbeite sowohl mit 3ds max und Photoshop, als auch dem UDK, und CryEngine. *gleich in OP schreib* Laut hwcompare hat die GTX590 fast doppelt so viel leistung wie die GTX580. Was dann noch deutlicher wird falls ich mir eine zweite 590 zulege.

@77: Ich kann mir ein mal, und das passiert nicht offt, einen mehr oder weniger High-End PC leisten, also tu ich das auch


----------



## Malkolm (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...21989081a14272880c1a2f373f1356aa1010b2c9b616f

2400€ + die drei Lüfter (die hatte MF nicht), sind recht genau die angedeuteten 800€ Unterschied.

Ich möchte dir ja auch deinen Wunsch-PC nicht madig machen, wenn ich sage, dass ein LGA2011-System am Ziel vorbeigeht  Es war lediglich der Hinweis darauf, dass du im Zweifel 500€ oder mehr in Leistung investierst, die du mit deinem Nutzungsverhalten nie nutzen wirst oder kannst.
Ich persönlich würde das Geld eher nutzen, um eine zusätzliche/größere SSD einzubauen, einen großen neuen Screen oder ein schönes Soundsystem zu kaufen (wenn nicht schon vorhanden). Der fühlbare Mehrwert wäre da eher gegeben.


----------



## Helge129 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

Ok, Fehler gefunden. Ich hab beim preis das 3d vision 2 kit mitgenommen, so wie maus und tastatur. Daher der preis^^

OP Wieder editiert.


----------



## Bruce112 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

1200W Corsair AX1200 Modular 80+ Gold - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software nimm diese netzteil 

voll modular + gold zertiefieziert .

ich würde an deiner stelle auf die 7970 warten 40% schneller als 580 gtx 

als board reicht dier keine 190 euro board aus ?

Gigabyte GA-X79-UD3 Intel X79 So.2011 Quad Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Computer Shop





einerseits versteh nicht wiso du diese board nimmst dann eine dual karte 590 gtx 

an deiner stelle würde ich 2 7970 nehmen + diese gigabyte board sli machen bist du schneller unterwegs als ne 590 gtx 

500 euro soll der startpreis sein von 7970 2 stück davon + wasserkühlung selber ´zusammenbauen kaufen .


http://www.xfastest.com/viewthread.php?tid=69873&from=recommend_f test http://forum.gigabyte.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=5176
Asrock ,Msi,Asus,Gigabyte board

http://geizhals.at/de/719058 mit 3gb 530 euro die preise werden bestimmt noch weiter sinken nächste woche kosten die 500 euro


----------



## Helge129 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

Dual 590 sprengt mein budget. Ich hab genau 5000€, und eine zweite 590 bringt mich darüber. Ich bleib bei 16gb Weil ich Spiele entwickel, und da mehr RAM immer gut kommt.


----------



## StylezQ (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

Auf keinen Fall eine 590! Entweder 2 580 oder 2 7970!

Zur WaKü: In meinen Augen passt die, warte aber bitte noch auf Expertenmeinungen.


----------



## Helge129 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

Wieso keine 590er?


----------



## Bruce112 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

http://wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/amd-radeon-hd7970-benchmark-635x487.jpg 

schau mal hier Dual chip gegen eine Single chip der 7970 parodiert mit dual karten wie 6990 +590 gtx

beim zocken ist microruckler eingeplant bei 590gtx 6990

warte bis montag dann ist die 7970 auf dem markt erhältlich dann kanns ja mal sehen was der so leistet + der verbraucht im idle 3 watt übertaktungfreundlich 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ittubkCKKFs&feature=related


----------



## Helge129 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

Die 590 hat mehr Leistung als die anderen bei den Spielen die ich Spiele (Crysis 2, Bad Company 2,), für mich also ein Grund die 590 zu wählen.


----------



## Bruce112 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

ok ist deine sache dann wundere dich nicht das eine 500 euro karte namens 7970 AMD mit oc 1.2 ghz oc vorbeizieht als ne 590gtx 860 euro karte 

oc technich gesehen glaub ich nicht das die 590gtx so gut ist .aber warte mal was die anderen dazu sagen .


----------



## Helge129 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

Ich hab nebenbei noch ne Frage zum Kühlkreislauf: Verbessert sich die Kühl-Leistung, falls überhaupt, merklich durch einen "split loop" für GPU und CPU?


----------



## <BaSh> (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

Ich denke nicht. Solange du in einem die selbe Radiatorfläche benutzt wie in 2 einzelnen


----------



## Helge129 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

Die Idee dahinter ist nicht zwei separate Loops zu benutzen, sondern CPU und GPU paralel, nicht in serie zu kühlen, so das kühle Flüssigkeit über GPU und CPU fließst, und nicht die warme Flüssigkeit von der einen Komponente zur nächsten fließst:
http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s305/Helge129/SplitLoop.jpg

Noch ne frage: Hat ein AGB der vorne in den Slots steckt irgend welche Nachteile gegenüber einem der innen oder hinten eingebaut ist?


----------



## Uter (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

Mach das auf keinen Fall, wenn der eine Kühler eine merklich geringeren Widerstand hat, dann überhitzt die andere Komponente.

Zur Graka-Frage: Die 7970 verbrennt deutlich weniger Strom, damit wär auch die Wakü günstiger und/oder leiser und/oder kühler.

Zur Wakü: Erstell mal einen Warenkorb auf At, das macht es deutlich einfacher.


----------



## Helge129 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

Hier: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter

Die 6970 ist der 590 aber Haus-Hoch unterlegen.


----------



## Uter (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

- der Kryos Delrin (+ günstige Backplate) kostet deutlich weniger und leistet das gleiche
- die Blende ist nur für die Optik und damit u.U. verzichtbar
- Standfüße für den Radi?
- ich würde bessere oder günstigere Lüfter kaufen
- warum eine teure Pumpe mit AG, wenn du eh einen anderen Deckel nutzt?
- ein Deckel mit mehreren Anschlussmöglichkeiten erleichtert das Entlüften
- warum so viel Schlauch?
- einheitliche Anschlüsse?


----------



## Helge129 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

Ist wie gesagt basierend auf dem "GPU & CPU, Performance & OC" Beispiel aufgebaut.

Hier mal der geupdatete Warenkorb, nebenbei mit einem vorne liegendem AGB, aber was Pumpen angeht hab ich kein Plan: http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/8ae5018bfa9a85b09967d2f715932f93http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/b2d687f424d39c5375bbab85be14e87b


----------



## EpicFail (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

SLI 590 vs 3-Way 580 comparison 
Wenn du nur auf Full-HD zockst , dann hohl dir (wie ich) die GTX 590, bringt fast so viel Leistung wie GTX 580 SLI und du wirst das Ding auch übertakten können. Allerdings ist das BEAST-Modell ne schlechte Wahl..kostet ja fast mehr als GTX 580 SLI. Lieber das Modell von Asus (650€) und dann noch nen gescheitetn WaKü Block drauf (AquagrafFX, der is auch auf der BEAST drauf). Das glit aber nur für Full-HD.
Für 2560X1600 nimmst du besser GTX 580 SLI/3Way SLI. Skaliert in der Auflösung einfach besser und kostet das selbe/weniger wie 2 GTX 590.


----------



## Helge129 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

Was hälst du von diesem 580er modell von EVGA, schon mit Wakü block?


http://www.alternate.de/html/product/EVGA/GeForce_GTX_580_FTW_Hydro_Copper_2/876450/?


----------



## EpicFail (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

Das is ne gute Wahl. Im PCGH-Test sogar auf Platz 1 der Wassergekühlten GTX 580 Modelle
Ich weiß aber nicht wie sich 3-Way SLI im Bezug auf Mikroruckler verhält, GTX 590 im Quad-SLI muss wohl grausam sein


----------



## Helge129 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

Ich pack gleich 4 GTX580er rein, ich hab noch 900€ mehr im Budget jetz


----------



## <BaSh> (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

oO und warum willst du dir massig Microruckler antuen? Zum Benchen ok aber zum Spielen etc nicht wirklich sinnvoll.


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

Lass es nimm max.2 und kauf dir dann lieber in 2 oder 3 Jahren paar neue Grakas da hast du länger was von.


----------



## Uter (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*



Helge129 schrieb:


> [...]aber was Pumpen angeht hab ich kein Plan:


 Wenn es eine Laing sein soll, dann entweder die und einen beliebigen Deckel oder gleich die oder die.

Zur Graka Geschichte:
Ich würde multi GPU nach Möglichkeit immer vermeiden, wenn du es aber unbedingt willst, dann höchstens 2 GPUs. 
Grund: Alle negativen Faktoren addieren sie pro GPU einmal mehr auf (Anschaffungskosten, Stormverbrauch, Wärme, Lärm) die Leistung addiert sich aber nicht ansatzweise. Gerade bei einer Wakü kommt noch dazu, dass man pro Graka einen teuren Kühler braucht, der fast noch schneller seinen Wert verliert als die Graka selbst und du deutlich mehr Radifläche brauchst.
An deiner Stelle würde ich entweder auf die neue Generation warten und eine single GPU Karte kaufen oder jetzt eine single GPU Karte kaufen. Wenn die Leistung in einem Jahr nicht mehr reicht kannst du ja wieder eine neue Karte kaufen.
Letztlich ist es aber deine Sache und ich will dich nicht überreden, ich wollte nur anmerken, dass das auch die Wakü einfacher und günstiger machen würde.


----------



## EpicFail (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

Seh ich genauso. Lieber jetzt 1/2 GTX 580 und dann bei Kepler wieder aufrüsten.


----------



## Helge129 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

Gut, dann sieht das überarbeitet System jetzt so aus:

Cooler Master HAF-X,
Seasonic X-1250,
Intel Core i7-3930K,
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme,
2x EVGA GeForce GTX 580 FTW Hydro Copper 2,
G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR3-2133 Quad-Kit,
Kingston HyperX SSD 240 GB,
3x Cooler Master MegaFlow 200 Red LED Silent Fan,
Macht rund 3200€

Peripherie:
ASUS VG278H
Razer Imperator
Razer Nostromo Gaming Keypad
Razor BlackWidow
Logitech Z506
Corsair Vengeance 1500 7.1 USB
Wacom Intuos4 L Tablett

Bringt mich auf um die 4400€ insgesammt, und dann noch die Wakü, wodurch ich auf ca 4900€ komme. Brauch ich bei dem gewählten AGB auch einen deckel für die pumpe?:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Phoenixrg (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*



> Bringt mich auf um die 4400€ insgesammt, und dann noch die Wakü, wodurch ich auf ca 4900€ komme. Brauch ich bei dem gewählten AGB auch einen deckel für die pumpe?:
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter



Nein weil AGB ist gleich deckel. Die pumpe wird von unten in AGB zugeschraubt.


----------



## Helge129 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

Ok, vielen Dank


----------



## Uter (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

Kaufen würde ich ihn trotzdem nicht. Gerade bei einer Laing ist eine Entkopplung sehr wichtig, welche mit einem solchen AGB nicht mehr möglich ist bzw. deutlich erschwert wird.


----------



## Helge129 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

Hmm, wie währ's dann mit dieser hier: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Standard Version Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Standard Version 49050

So wie einer entkopplung und dem AGB?: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC 5,25" Dual Bay Reservoir (Alu Front) XSPC 5,25" Dual Bay Reservoir (Alu Front) 45245

Ich möcht auf jeden fall einen AGB vorne im case :3


----------



## Phoenixrg (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

tjo beim Aquastream wenn du vorne AGB willst dann kannst noch +30-50 euro rechnen (der ist sehr gut Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Bay SPIN Reservoir - Acetal EK Water Blocks EK-Bay SPIN Reservoir - Acetal 45166)

oder laing in AGB  Klaro nachteil wegen Entkopplung ist nicht so einfach aber GEHT!


----------



## Helge129 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

Gut, dann sieht das ganze jetzt so aus: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter
 
So ein AGB hab ich übrigens gesucht, aber keinen günstigen auf anhieb gefunden^^


----------



## Phoenixrg (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

beim aquastream brauchst Befestigung 

der Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Universal Pumpen Befestigungssockel - (Eheim, Magicool, Laing) Phobya Universal Pumpen Befestigungssockel - (Eheim, Magicool, Laing) 52086

oder der Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - das Original Version 2.0 Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - Version 2.0 52112

dann die normale Anschlüsse kannst du nicht zuschrauben brauchst adapter dazu

denn Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim 1046/48 Ein- und 1250 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" - sechseck Aquacomputer Eheim 1046/48 Ein- und 1250 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" - sechseck 52113

und denn Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim 1046 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" Eheim 1046 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" 52001


----------



## Helge129 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter

So richtig?^^


----------



## Phoenixrg (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

mit Anschlüssen hätte ich noch überlegt wie viel und welche du brauchst (wegen winkel) am besten skizze provisorisch machen, wie du schlauch verlegen willst und wohin mit pumpe etc.


----------



## Helge129 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

2 45 grad für die CPU, 1-2 mal 90 grad winkel, und dann einge normale anschlüsse. Da kauf ich lieber ein paar zu viel als ein paar zu wenig.


----------



## Phoenixrg (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

also falls pumpe ganz unten neben Netzteil steht (wo ich normale weise die beim Haf X einbaue ) wirst sicher 1 90 mit Adapter brauchen beim Einlass. Evga GRA  haben in die regel 2x anschlusse pro GRA (auf bild sieht mann die immer). AGB 2x normale 100% brauchst.

Na ja ok wegen Anschlüssen wie du willst paar mehr ist immer besser als weniger  Aber vor zusammenbau immer am besten skizze machen dann wird es einfacher. 

Sonst sieht alles prima nur sehe ich hast Schnellverschlüsse weg gemacht da hätte ich schon die bestellt wegen Mora ist immer praktisch.


----------



## Helge129 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

Ich hatte es so vor:

Das Wasser läuft aus dem AGB durch ein 90 grad winkel runter zur pumpe und da durch ein weiteren 90 grad winkel in die pumpe, und von da aus nach oben zur CPU und da durch ein 45 grad winkel von oben im hohen bogen in den block, und durch einen weiteren 45 grad winkel wieder aus dem block runter zur graka, und dort durch, und dann wieder durch einen bogen hinten richtung MoRa raus, durch den mora, und wieder zurück, geradewegs in den AGB. Oder wenn platz ist das wasser in einer schlangenlienie vom AGB in die pumpe laufen lassen.


----------



## Phoenixrg (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

Also ich hatte es so gemacht (das was ich in 5 min hab) Klar braucht mann nicht unbedingt ein bogen von untere GRA durch oben zu ziehen, ein 11/8 schlauch kann durch slot blende reinpassen (bin nicht so sicher) das wird dann einfacher.


----------



## Spiff (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

So find ich es schöner/sauberer gelöst.

Bei der Soltblende kommst mit 11/8er Schlauch raus. Hab ich auch schon so gemacht. Gibt aber auch schöne Blenden mit Schraubanschlüssen für ca 8€.


----------



## Helge129 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

Jop, genau so hatte ich es auch vor, @Spiff^^


----------



## <BaSh> (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

Ich würde folgende Reihenfolge verschlauchen, da es denke ich einfacher wird:
AGB>Pumpe>Grafikkarten>CPU>Radiator>AGB


----------



## Spiff (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

Reihenfolge finde ich ok


----------



## Phoenixrg (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*



<BaSh> schrieb:


> Ich würde folgende Reihenfolge verschlauchen, da es denke ich einfacher wird:
> AGB>Pumpe>Grafikkarten>CPU>Radiator>AGB


 
Mach ich auch öfter halt spielt nur paar grad an cpu aber funktioniert prima.


----------



## Spiff (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

Cpu ist bei mir immer wärmer als Gpu egal wie ich verschlauche.


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. Januar 2012)

Radiator würd ich auf jedenfall von unten nach oben verschlauchen, dann lässt er sich einfacher entlüften.


----------



## steveO (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für Intel Core i7-3930K + GTX590 BEAST und evtl. 16gb DDR3-1866 RAM*

hm was graka angeht , ist echt geschmackssache , die GF bietet flimmerfreien anisotropen filter als auch stärkeres AA und natürlich PhysX und 3dvision , verbraucht aber mehr   und was die neue radeon angeht , wieviel prozent schneller ist dann kepler  ??  xD 
also ich würde dir empfehlen  ne 570 zu nehmen , und ann auf die 790 zu warten


----------

